# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Zwart-De Leeuw (Assendelft)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zwartendijk-Boersma

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Saendelft, Huisartsenpraktijk M. Koster, Assendelft

Adres: Kaaikhof 69, Assendelft

Website: www.gc-saendelft.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zwartendijk-Boersma*

----------

